# Any good old fashion gyms in Dublin south, not looking for a fancy one like westwoood



## jango1975 (7 Apr 2007)

anybody know any good old fashion gyms in dublin southside im not lookin for a fancy one like westwood a good old sweaty gym were u can work out with out havin lots of posers lookin in the mirror


----------



## cinders (8 Apr 2007)

if you are around Blackrock/Stillorgan area, you could try [broken link removed], Benildus Health & Fitness Centre or Glenalbyn.  OH is a member in Newpark & loves it.


----------



## z107 (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Any good old fashion gyms in Dublin south, not looking for a fancy one like westw*

Atlas gym in the centre of Clondalkin. A real gym, complete with free weight squat rack. (I'm sure they'll even provide a bucket to throw up in once you've completed a set.)


----------



## paulfree (8 Apr 2007)

st catherines marrowbone lane D8


----------



## elcato (10 Apr 2007)

Crunch fitness UCD sports centre. Cheap and cheerful.


----------



## Lyndan (10 Apr 2007)

The gym at Monkstown is ok...pay as you go so no joining fee etc


----------



## ragazza (10 Apr 2007)

Not sure how far southside you want to go, but there is a gym in Loughlinstown which is definitely not fancy! I cant remember the name, but think it might be 'Loughlinstown Gym'! Its off Wyattville Road.
It has no joining fee and is pay as you go. There's a decent number of machines and free weights, but no pool. The changing rooms are quite modern.


----------



## jango1975 (11 Apr 2007)

im in ballyfermot so anywere close would be great


----------



## Staples (17 Apr 2007)

Is the Stewarts sports centre in Palmerstown village still on the go?


----------



## granville (17 Apr 2007)

hi ya...
I love friarsland.....Its so old world....Lovely staff. Members that go there are friendly.only thing is pool a little small but apart from that its really cheap and cheerfull. its in Clonskeagh


----------



## Staples (17 Apr 2007)

granville said:


> hi ya...
> I love friarsland.....Its so old world....Lovely staff. Members that go there are friendly.only thing is pool a little small but apart from that its really cheap and cheerfull. its in Clonskeagh


 
It may be cheerful.  Not so sure about cheap.  Saw a sign outside that said €59 a month.


----------



## Alias (17 Apr 2007)

elcato said:


> Crunch fitness UCD sports centre. Cheap and cheerful.


 
And full of perfect 18 year olds.

Benildus Health & Fitness Centre is pretty decent... regular people, usually not too crowded, and reasonably priced.


----------

